# Help!! Dog with cut tongue!



## mamahen

My 2 bassets got in scuffle over supper. Lots of open mouth snarling & teeth gnashing. Daisy came away with a bleeding tongue. I can't find a hole in it, maybe a smallish cut in the middle towards the back.

I tried holding and ice cube wrapped in a paper towel, not happening. I think I made her lick more just fighting to keep it in there. So I gave her 3 small bowels of cold skim milk.

I got her to fall asleep. While sleeping she drooled out an 1/8 cup approx of blood. Everything is covered. She's back to licking everything. The fight happened about an hour ago.

Now what? I can't hold pressure on it with out hogtying her & forcing her mouth open. She's almost 10 and I don't want to hurt her! I can't hold it open without hurting her tongue again, because she tries to get me off of her tongue!


----------



## Ravenlost

Tongues heal quickly, but bleed a lot. She'll probably be just fine. Most likely that 1/8 cup blood was half drool...doesn't sound excessive.

If you feel something needs to be done, I'd suggest taking her to a 24 hour emergency vet if there is one in your area.


----------



## mamahen

How long before it slows? She's still oozing & dripping bright red blood. It keeps waking her. The er vet is over an hour away & unfortunaly, all my er funds were used four Chip's many er visits in Feb. It doesn't seem to hurt- just won't quit drpping


----------



## Sonshine

My Sheltie did this when he was a young pup. He actually split his tongue clean in half. I kept a glass of icewater to give him to slow the bleeding and he was fine.


----------



## lexa

Ravenlost said:


> Tongues heal quickly, but bleed a lot. She'll probably be just fine. Most likely that 1/8 cup blood was half drool...doesn't sound excessive.
> 
> If you feel something needs to be done, I'd suggest taking her to a 24 hour emergency vet if there is one in your area.


This. But most likely you would get same advise as in first sentence of ravenlost's advise but for a hefty price. 

She will be Ok. Every groomer has a scary story about dogs that lick scissors. Usually it has to a be a Bichon or Maltese or any sort of white dog. They bleed and bleed, pant and bleed more. But there is nothing you or the vet can do about it, just wait. Peroxide is good for getting blood stains off of things including dogs coat.
On other hand is it possible that it is not her tong that is bitten but roof of her mouth?


----------



## GrannyCarol

I realize this is a bit late, but wanted to share in case it would help someone else... When I was learning to groom we had a licker stick her tongue in the scissors and get a good nick on the side of the tongue. They do bleed horribly (and she was a white dog!). We call the WSU vet school, they recommended pressure, but to apply it we put a towel in her mouth and held her mouth gently shut. That actually worked pretty well. We were able to get the bleeding stopped and give her another bath before she went home. Much nicer to tell the owners than to send a bleeding dog home! We felt awful for her though.


----------

